

People Will Spend the Majority of Waking Time in Virtual Reality by 2020 - zkanter
http://zackkanter.com/2015/01/28/people-will-spend-the-majority-of-waking-time-in-virtual-reality-by-2020-and-how-to-predict-the-future/

======
mavsman
I'd say plenty of people today do spend a majority of their time in virtual
reality. The screens are slightly further away from our eyes and things aren't
as 3D as we imagine them but we're hooked.

------
davecheney
The 90's called, they want their prediction back.

